# How many breeds is to many?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I found someone local that breeds mini nubians with long cute ears. She has bottle babies ready know. Hubby thinks im crazy and wants me to pick 1 bred. But if i get a doe then i would have no ears, ears and long ears. Talk about verity lol
So if you had a chance to buy a doe of a breed your really want would you? I ask because i Already raise Nigerian grade and reg. Just got me a mini lamancha buck so i cold get a doe out of him. And know ive found a mini nubian doe. If i get her the only thing left i really want would be a moon spotted Nigerian. Which will wait for a few yrs.
So my plan is depending on local market Is to raise 3 breeds. So for example i could have a Nigerian buck and a few does, a mini nubian buck and a few does and last a mini mancha doe or 2. Or maybe only have Nigerian bucks and have a mixed herd of mini Nubian, mini Manchas and Nigerians. I just dont know how the ears of mini Nubian do bred to a Nigerian buck.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

With goats, there's no such thing as too many, LOL! Seriously, I think you need to decide how much you can realistically handle, and stick with it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you have a plan with where your herd is going and several different breeds fits into your goal...and you come across a "perfect fit" goat...then go for it. Sometimes it's really hard to figure out where you want your herd going...what your herd goals are...there are goats you'll want, but they won't always fit into the plans so you'll have to decide whether or not those goats are going to get your herd headed in the direction you want. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :thumb: 


You have to remember ...the care it takes and how many goats you can handle...with trimming.... worming.... vaccinations....loose salt and minerals... sometimes vet bills....feed...grain....antibiotics ect.... Or... if you go dairy... you will have to milk on a regular basis.... Also remember.... a Doe can have twins/ triplets and your herd is doubled or tripled quite quickly... I'd start out with a few... to get a feel for it....and see just how many you can handle... The pasture size also will tell you... how many you can put on it...and have...as well.... :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. I plan to keep no more then 15 total goats. So right know i have 9 does 1 is for sale but there is 2 more i could sale. So that could bring me down to 6 does and 2 bucks. Thinking about my goal i think i would be happy with 4 or 5 ND does 1 or 2 mini Nubian does and 1 or 2 mini manchas and 1 or 2 bucks ether pure nigerians or 1 Nigerian and 1 mini ? So that would keep me under my limit problem is not keeping any doe babies unless i sell a mama lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say do as you please. I am getting crap as well from my family for me wanting boers but having some dairy and dairy cross in the herd.
I dont know much about small breeds so the only thing I would say is, on the bucks make sure it is something that the does can give birth to with out probs. 
I have a boer buck and got a kinder doe, and I wanted to keep her and just find a small breed buck to breed to her, she was so sweet, but the more I thought about it, as long as she lives here there is no way she is 100% save from my boer. Things happen to fences, goats jump, and kids leave gates open lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys for the help. I plan to keep no more then 15 total goats. So right know i have 9 does 1 is for sale but there is 2 more i could sale. So that could bring me down to 6 does and 2 bucks. Thinking about my goal i think i would be happy with 4 or 5 ND does 1 or 2 mini Nubian does and 1 or 2 mini manchas and 1 or 2 bucks ether pure nigerians or 1 Nigerian and 1 mini ? So that would keep me under my limit problem is not keeping any doe babies unless i sell a mama lol.


 No problem..... :wink: :thumb:


----------

